# 12 weeks with sudden sharp pains in lower abdomen.... normal?



## wishingalways

I know im not quite in 2nd tri but thought you ladies would put my mind at ease. All of a sudden today I started to get really bad pains really down low across my whole abdomen and sharp pains in my vagina ( sorry if tmi). I lay down in bed and made me wince with pain for an hour, then it eased but was still terrtible when I got up and walked. It seems to have gone but scared the living daylights out of me, nearly phoned midwife. Ihave a son whos 9 and dont remember getting these pains with him but I was much younger.

Anyone experienced this... I dont want to phone midwife and look stupid. Xxx


----------



## miami8312

I had crampy pains and shooting pains in my early pregnancy and had posted about it, its most likely just ligament pain and your uterus stretching,at 12 weeks your uterus is rising out of your pelvis aswell. I used to get terrible shooting pains when I stood up after sitting and they were horrible,they were a strong pulling feeling. It is normal to have pains in early pregnancy. My last pregnancy was 9 years ago so I guess my muscles had to stretch all over again. I wouldnt worry about it, if they get worse and/or are constant then speak to your midwife,other than that you should be ok,hope this has helped :hugs: x


----------



## kelkel

Like miami said. Its probabally ligament pain. I noticed it a lot more around 13 weeks too. It was more towards my inner grion area. It seems to be gone now for me. I would say its normal.. around 12-13 weeks your uterus starts to come above ur pelvic bone so you probabally will start feeling lots of wierd pains and pulls for the next few weeks.


----------



## Feronia

Yes, I had the exact same thing around 12-13 weeks and my midwife said it was ligament stretching.


----------

